# Changing wlan0 MAC based on ESSID

## BlueFusion

Is it possible to change the MAC address of a wireless card based on which network it is being associated with?

Right now I have:

```
mac_wlan0="random-samekind"
```

I tried with changing the wlan0 to the ESSID which did not work.  Is there some magic that can be done to make this happen?

----------

## Jaglover

ifconfig can change MAC addresses, never tried it on wireless though.

----------

## BlueFusion

Yeah, it can change the MAC address, but I was hoping there was an easy way that the net.wlan0 runscript would change it as needed based on the ESSID it's connecting to using /etc/conf.d/net.

If not, oh well.  Just wasn't sure if there is as I did not see anything in the examples or on Google.

----------

